# show us your trunk



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i hope seth didn't do this one yet.

more along the lines of custom stereo stuff, bodies, whatevers in there.

MINE








^^^of course im gonna show off this pic as much as possible  im very proud of it, knowing its one of two in the whole WORLD! ha ha ha. and both are in WA (soon to be one in florida also as soon as justin gets his)









im redoing this. sub is going to be facing this way, instead of towards the cabin, and my PG 800.1 is going to be mounted next to the PG 500.4 in the pic


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Open...









Closed...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

lol everyone shows a sound system and seth shows his whatever it is. no offence seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats right!
I show what a real mans trunk looks like. Tools, flares, a car duster, a widshield reflector, and some terry towels with armor all wipes. None of this mamby pamby amplifier/sub stuff.
Whats the point of a trunk if it doesn't store things. Put the sub in the back seat which you never use anyway. 

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth's trunk >*


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Closed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, your leds are so f**kin dope looking. i love what you did!!
how much did that run you??
will you do mine??


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

my trunk > *
well not really, haha


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^??whats that??


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

uh, my trunk???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Hmm, if I still owned my Sentra, you guys would be getting a good view of my full size spare, tool kit & cd changer. Oh well, you'll just have to drool over Seth's trunk.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What's that you can see through there? 

Oh, it's the driver's side door panel


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well i dont have pics but mine is like seth but with a hydrlic jack tools full size spare and a extra change of clothes


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
I'm waiting to see people photochop in bodies or wormholes or strippers and stuff.

Seth

P.S. edited above showed an empty trunk too.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine looks kinda like seths....except its mostly cleaning stuff and a set of stock headlights and tail lights.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cleanb14 said:


> *uh, my trunk??? *


yes...very good, but what's that bar thing running across front, bottom of trunk??? but what i really was curious about is it looks like your carpet is covering a little something something in the top right of it. cuz if you fold down the seats in mine there's nothing RIGHT THERE. maybe fiberglass hidden sub or something. or maybe the carpet fell out of place. just wondering what it is


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

haha, its a rear strut tower brace, and the carpet's just all messed up in the trunk, i gotta redo it one of these days


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *dude, your leds are so f**kin dope looking. i love what you did!!
> how much did that run you??
> will you do mine?? *


Thanks,
It cost more than most people are willing to spend.
No.....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh come on  .....fine, be the only one in washington with them then.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, I'll be the only person in the WORLD with it! 

There are a couple other versions of it, but this is a one of a kind.

If there is enough interest in it, we may blow molds of it in the winter. Be advised, it does take some pretty major cutting on the trunk, and some re-wiring of the lighting.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLN is the only one with the LED version and I am one of the only 3 (I think) with the non LED version (I got 1CLN's old one earlier this month and I still need to paint it and get it installed.

Don't bother looking for it. Mike stopped making them and will prolly not do anymore.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

dude, i'd be hella interested in buying either version. damn you 97ga16  i would gladly drive my ass all the way to seattle to help out if you made some molds


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

messy as hell! haha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *dude, i'd be hella interested in buying either version. damn you 97ga16  i would gladly drive my ass all the way to seattle to help out if you made some molds  *


 haha, actually, I begged mike to make me a set (including the outer lights) for a long time now, I wanted a set for forever. It was a lucky break that 1CLN got a new one, I jumped on it as soon as I heard.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

go4broke44 are you trying to turbo your trunk?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not on my regular computer so I'll describe, my trunk has a set of headlights, corner lights, tail lights, a 1.6 liter manifold, a b14 SER wheel painted gunmetal with a flat tire, a sub with no box and an amp with no wiring kit. Also a set of stock nissan speakers and a tool box. 4 struts 4 springs and 2 hubcaps. pretty packed in there.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^neat


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

james.... why? lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Kinda a weird shot of my trunk.. in my 280Z.... but obviously my SuBs take up my hatch 

















and here is my *old* trunk setup.. in my B13


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I should be getting some pictures of my trunk soon, I have something that I haven't seen on any of the sentra's yet.... nothing special but a cheap mod that is easy to do.... Also I'm waiting till I can find the "Gray" center piece in the back that seems to be hard to find... Anyways... pics comming soon!


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I think my trunk rocks!!!!!!! Heres two pics...


















100% RICE RICE BABY! hey! I bought that emblem for 9 bucks off ebay! Had to make some use of it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, It isn't my trunk but...










J/K

Seth


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

here you go !!... 

underneat there is alot of crap like spare engine part, steal plate, spare, hydrolic jack, used oil gallons ect...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *OK, It isn't my trunk but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA, I admit it's a nice job however, it seems like the entire car is built for racing....everything but the 400+lb sub box taking up the area where the back seat should go.


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

Since i got picked it up Wed. her trunk is fairly naked.

Aaron


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The new car's trunk, slightly downsized pic


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL, well here I will try to post my first time with a pic. Hope it works. Too bad I wrecked the car not too long after winning a few shows.  Oh well, at least now I have a 2003 spec V to make hot. 











Hope this isn't too big, as I have absolutely no idea how to crop it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Mitsubishi!

LoL.. very nice setup...
what kidna SPL and DB's levels were you getting?>?


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

I was hitting 151.3 DB consistantly.  That was one awesome set of subs. Trying to sell em now though, as I need to pay for the mods my new spec v is getting.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet. How'd you do those wires coming from the battery?


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just ran the wires from the front to a terminal on the other side of the box, then to the battery in the trunk, then just 3 sets of wires, one for each amp.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, but what kind of wire is that? it looks like solid copper rods or something.


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nah, it is phoenix gold wire I am almost positive of that. I am in Maryland, and the stuff is all up in CT still, in my old closet.  So i can't go check it out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

O ic. Still, it would be badass to use solid copper tubes or rods to run from your battery.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Here's mine.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\

LOL, looks like my moms trunk (minus the heineken)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO Yos.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

^dont mind my dirty ass car, this was in the winter

















-Robb-


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... Robb.. I like.. i like it alot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yo Robb, you're the first guy I've seen with Xtant subs, I really want to know how you like them, I'm seriously looking into their subs and I want to hear some customer feedback b4 I buy.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i love them.....they sound really clean....nice tight bass.....the silver ones with the odd shape are even better tho.....

-Robb-


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I was lookin at the hexagon ones. I compaired them to some W3s and they had about equal SPL, but the Xtants had a much cleaner sound.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

^^yeah, and they look nice too


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

here is my trunk
now it has a couple spares in it...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

image station doesn't work.


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

Theres a pic of my hatch at http://teampci.onlineshowoff.com
Its the first thumbnail...

Josh


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *image station doesn't work. *


refresh a couple times till it shows....


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

When I have sometime, I'll finish it soon...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

And


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

show off


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Was this not a post a pic of your trunk?

Must be I missed something....


Oh, wait! I figured it out....

PrOxLaMus is GREEN with envy 

I see nothing has changed here or am I wrong???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BOOBIES!!!!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just 2 little 8's........loud enough for me....and TOO loud for the little lady.


----------



## e_is_chillin (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's mine...








1989 Nissan Maxima


----------



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)

the speakers got wet at the bottom  ......... simple 10's. not enough, but its alright for now.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is what's in the trunk of my beater


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup:^ i guess deleting some pics at cardomain bumped the photo numbers around. ill try and get my pics back up (if i can edit a 4 month old posts.)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

In cardomain, u can't delete the last pic in the list or the numbers get messed up. You must upload a new one, then delete the last one.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just added some trunk pics on my cardomain site. (finally).


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Here's a pic of my trunk. case of ammo for practice, extra duty belt, jumper cables, and various other shit live in there.


----------

